# Pearson 424 vs Kelly peterson 44



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello all.
I am narrowing my search down to a couple of models, then hopefully down to a couple of boats. 
This si what I do Know. They are both capable and safe offshore boats, the 
P424 comparably equipped appears to be less expensive( makes sense given its shorter loa). p424 has a phrf of 168 that is the ketch I couldn't find any rating for the sloop/cutter. The KP44 phrf is 114. The p424 leaks at the hull to deck joint. The KP44 has issues with tanks leaking and the cockpit is not nearly as comodius as the P424
I would very much appreciate insight into the +/- of both boats .
My family and I are going down to So Cal next week to look at some examples of these boats. 
Thanks for any info offered regards Kevin C


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I prefer the KP anyway but a bad hull deck joint is a major repair issue and "tanks" can be as well depending on how much work is involved getting them out and replaced. If it is just between these two boats and there are no other issues I'd say go with the KP.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Camaraderie

Thanks for taking the time to reply.
When I said the p424 has leaks at the hull to deck joint I was talking more in general as a problem of that model same goes for the KP44.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

All else being equal, there's a good chance when you see them in person that one will "speak" to you more than the other. All in all, I doubt you could go wrong with either one, minus any major problems.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am a big fan of the Kelly Peterson 44's. In many if not most of the prime ways, I think that the KP44's are one of the best distance cruisers that are out there. But they are known for needing tank replacement. So much so that many, if not most of the early one have already had it done, and so for any specific KP44, it may perhaps be a dead issue. The other issue is the teak decks, which sooner or later will be a problem. If you find one with glass decks or a redone teak deck, you should be good to go. Sailing ability wise the KP 44 is a hands down winner over the Pearson. 

Both boats are oriented towards serious cruising with a lot of offshore passages and a little coastal work(the Peason being the better liveaboard and the KP44 the much better offshore boat). Is that what you have in mind, because if not, there are much better choices out there. Also neither make good candidates to learn to sail on. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

My intention is to use the boat for sailing the Baha during the winters of 07 & 08. Then down the coast to South America over to the Galoagos and then on to Tahiti . I will be doing it with my wife and two sons age 9 & 10. 

We do not have extensive sailing backgrounds. We have been sailing our 21 footer on inland lakes in an effort to increase our skills ,we have taken a couple of bareboating trips as well as o couple of courses. I believe my background as a commercial helicopter pilot in canada has prepared me well for some of the softer skills and decision making abilities that will be needed.
However I do realize there is an awful lot of things I don't Know , for that reason we will be taking at least one more course.

Why do you sy that these boats are not suitable for learning on?


Thanks again. Kevin


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kevin..you have enough experience to sail either of those boats locally and get use to them, then do the Baha. I assume you will be heading BACK upwind between 07/08 and that should prove enough of a test for you to determine whethr you *and the family* are ready for further adventures. Your kids will be 11 & 13 then and able to lend a hand and your wife should be able to share *all * duties with you by that time in case something happens to you at sea...It sounds like you are getting a good start on that and with 2 kids abor and those plans...I'd definitely favor the KP over the 424.


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the input Camaraderie.

You more or less confirmed what I am thinking. 

Thanks KC


----------

